# Hello from Denmark! :)



## hbuus (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi everybody,

My name is Henrik, I'm Danish, age 35. I started making music in the good old 1980s with my dad's Commodore 64, and actually, I ended up making music for a few games back then. That was fun! Today I have a master degree in Business Administration, however I am not working currently.

I'm about to crossgrade from Logic (pc) to Cubase, and when that is done, I will get back to you guys on this forum. Among other things I am one of the apparently very few people who have actually bought Sonivox Complete Symphonic Orchestra, and I could need some help on how to use this library to its maximum potential. I can see that there are people on this forum who have made demos for Sonivox with this library, and I hope you will be willing and able to share some of your knowledge with me. That would be much appreciated!

My goal with making music is to keep developing myself musically.

Best regards,
Henrik


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Oct 12, 2007)

Hej og velkommen


----------



## bryla (Oct 13, 2007)

Hej Henrik!

Kan det passe man har stødt på dig på danske fora?

Velkommen til dette fantastiske komponistforum!

@Christian: kan du dansk??

Thomas


----------



## hbuus (Oct 13, 2007)

Hej Christian + Thomas,

Tak for velkomsten, hvor dejligt!  

Thomas, ja jeg skriver indimellem også på danske fora, dvs. Logicforum, Cubaseforum og Lydmaskinen. Og på Northernsounds.

Med venlig hilsen
Henrik

***

Translation for you English speaking people (!):

Thanks for the welcome, how nice.
Thomas, yes on occasion I write on Danish fora such as - blabla (see above).


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Oct 13, 2007)

bryla @ Sat Oct 13 said:


> Hej Henrik!
> 
> Kan det passe man har stødt på dig på danske fora?
> 
> ...



Ja, sådan nogenlund skulle jeg mene


----------



## bryla (Oct 13, 2007)

Jeg har sgu da aldrig vidst du var dansk Christian!!

Henrik: Det må være Lydmaskinen, hvor jeg er moderator


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome to VI Henrik! Seems we're getting a lot of composers from Denmark. Enjoy the forum!


----------



## hbuus (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks, Frederick!

I hope I will be able to learn a lot via this forum.


----------



## R. Soul (Oct 14, 2007)

Dav i stuen hbuus. :D 

Although I do think we should speak/type English around here :wink:


----------



## hbuus (Oct 14, 2007)

Hej R. Soul,

Yes I agree about speaking English - and thanks for the nice welcome!
I didn't know there were so many Danes here already, it's great.

Best regards,
Henrik


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey Henrik!

Welcome aboard! /\~O o/~ o=< 

Peter


----------



## hbuus (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey Peter!

Thanks! I'm waiting for Cubase 4 which is in the mail - can't wait to start making some serious music with my new pc.  

Best regards,
Henrik


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Oct 19, 2007)

I hope your PC is powerful enough for Cubase.

I installed it a year ago and tried to migrate my 130+ tracks template from Logic 5.5.1 to it and my machine was/is just not up to it.

Athlon 3000 XP (yeah, I know, that's pretty outdated now), but it runs Logic 5.5 flawlessly with low latencies (RME HDSP).

I guess I will start to build a new DAW for Cubase only and work with both alongside, while I gradually build a new Cubase template.

I really dig the user interface - far better and more consistent than Logic, but it does require some horse power.

Already worked with the IRs?

Cheers,

Peter


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey Melomaniac,

How you you doing currently?
I have the impression from your sites all is going well!

Best regards,

Peter
(emano in the old midi-mockup days - djeez, that's already many years ago)


----------



## Simon Ravn (Oct 19, 2007)

Peter Roos @ Fri Oct 19 said:


> Hey Melomaniac,
> 
> How you you doing currently?
> I have the impression from your sites all is going well!
> ...



Hey Peter - it's not like I have forgotten you 8) 

Yeah everything is fine, busy with many different things so I don't complain. Seems yo have you hands full as well both with IR's, composing etc.


----------



## hbuus (Oct 20, 2007)

Ah ok, it is MIDI tracks only on the "host" machine and then the "real work" is being done by multiple other machines. I sure did wonder for a moment how one would pull off having 130+ VSTi-tracks on one machine! 

Peter, as soon as I get Cubase 4 and figure out how to set up busses (!), I will mail you about how to use the IRs correctly.

Simon, I really like the Middle Earth mp3 you did for Sonivox. I bought this library partly based on the demos, which I think show off a very balanced sound between the various sections. Each section integrates well with the others.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Oct 22, 2007)

Simon Ravn @ Sat Oct 20 said:


> Hey Peter - it's not like I have forgotten you 8)
> 
> Yeah everything is fine, busy with many different things so I don't complain. Seems yo have you hands full as well both with IR's, composing etc.



Hehe, of course not. I was more referring to the silly time when we all spent so much time on IRC (7-8 years ago?) and you were doing demos for Gary (haha).

Have you heard recent work from Maarten? He is doing really great in Holland! Captain Rob's music is excellent! Recorded in Prague of course. And I had the pleasure of seeing his excellent small cinema-like studio! Really cool.

I'm still making my money as IT-consultant, at my age it's quite difficult to make a switch (divorced dad with 4 kids), but I have some publishers interested in tracks for libraries.

Best regards!

Peter


----------



## Simon Ravn (Oct 25, 2007)

Peter,

Yeah those were the days

Haven't heard that much of Maartens stuff - I mean, I heard some demos for his own libraries, but haven't heard much of his film material. Unfortunately, recording scores in Denmark is rare, and getting a break is of course also hard (but likely not harder than in Holland), so I am not doing film scores full time. But three documentaries this year as well as one film score and I will be flying to Prague this weekend to record the score for an upcoming PS3/Xbox360 game, so that I look forward to.

You can make a fair amount of money by doing library music, so maybe you should go for it


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Oct 26, 2007)

Check out some music from Maarten for the upcoming Dutch adventure movie "Captain Rob":

http://www.maartenspruijt.com/Music_Portfolio/Entries/2007/8/29_Kapitein_Rob.html (http://www.maartenspruijt.com/Music_Por ... n_Rob.html)

Also done in Prague, if I remember well.

Best,

Peter


----------

